# Help with digital flush mount albums



## assafho (Aug 22, 2010)

I work for a digital flush mount album manufacturing company in Israel.
We sell digital albums (mostly wedding) in Israel and abroad.
We have very high quality albums with various cover types for relatively low prices.
Lately, iv'e been trying to expand our business to the US (by selling digital albums or looking for a local distributor for our album making machines and materials such as covers).
I did that by sending mails and calling photographers and other related companies with no success.
I am thinking of coming to the US and simply go visit photographers/album making companies to offer our services.
I am not sure that this strategy is the right stategy and even if it is, I don't know where I should go. the big cities? perhpas the richest? what are the places in which flush mount albums are most common and the prices have not gotten too low on the other hand?

I will appreciate any help and suggestions.

Assaf Horovitz
Laserlink


----------



## ann (Aug 22, 2010)

what is a digital flush mount album?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 22, 2010)

assafho, there are a lot of companies like that alredy in the US.  They made it so easy and affordable that anybody can do it.  One example is shutterfly.com.


----------



## ann (Aug 22, 2010)

ah a standard digital album


----------



## assafho (Aug 23, 2010)

The model that works for us best in Israel, is selling machines and materials to local photo labs who print the album pages, manufacture the digital albums and sell them to the wedding photographers. 
We are not a big company, and mostly focus on the product (It&#8217;s hard for us to make large investments in an impressive website and tradeshows). 
If this process works in the US too, and I could address those local photo labs, I think I can make business without large investments and mostly focus on the product as we do here. 
Does this process works in the US too, or do the photographers purchase digital albums directly from online big album companies?
Is there a way to locate photo labs with minilabs capable of printing 30*90cm or more (as usually needed for digital albums)?

Thanks again 

Assaf Horovitz
Laserlink


----------

